
Russia readies supercomputer to improve World Cup weather forecasts - rbanffy
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-soccer-worldcup-weather/russia-readies-supercomputer-to-improve-world-cup-weather-forecasts-idUSKBN1F51N7
======
Zenst
I remember when people used to run SETI with spare CPU capacity, and still
wonder why no distributed weather forecasting system has sprung up. So had
aquick google: [https://www.quora.com/Is-there-any-distributed-computing-
pro...](https://www.quora.com/Is-there-any-distributed-computing-project-
similar-to-SETI-Home-for-weather-forecast)

